# DDoS Protection



## TruvisT (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a client sitting on 12+ servers and am looking for a proxy type option that will offer 2gpbs protection for 12 servers. Was just wondering if anyone could recommend someone with some fairly decent pricing. These are not continuous attacks, just every now and again.

I looked into GigeNET but their pricing seems really costly.
Staminus looks around decent pricing.

Any others? Awknet still good these days?


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2013)

BuyVM or SecureDragon on the affordable side.

You can go with one of the DDoS protected dedicated server companies and use a dedicated there to reverse proxy your remote servers.

Depends though on your 12+ server location and network to any of these providers and your regard for latency 

Staminus looks interesting with their SecurePort offering --- probably around $250/mo.

https://www.staminus.net/Under-Attack


----------



## Retry (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone tried http://izserv.com/ ? Seems like a comparatively cheap option.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 2, 2013)

Retry said:


> Anyone tried http://izserv.com/ ? Seems like a comparatively cheap option.


They look pretty new. Not even edited the about page.


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Retry said:


> Anyone tried http://izserv.com/ ? Seems like a comparatively cheap option.


Where did you find Izserv?

I see this:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1258842

User: Joel Hall = Disabled.

That user sounds familiar, but unsure why.


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I remember this company   They were selling DDoS protection out of Poland a few months back.

Offer out of Portland.= CNservers.   I'd stick with SecureDragon there


----------



## Retry (Jun 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Where did you find Izserv?
> 
> I see this:
> 
> ...


I lurked around a bit. Guess its just a website on auto pilot..


----------



## netnub (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a server on the blacklotus network with layer 4 and layer 7 firewall which is setup as a reverse proxy right now, PM me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## LusoVPS (Jun 2, 2013)

Those prices on DDoS protection from iz are very low. 10Gbps or 10Mpps? Wow....

I wouldn't put my money on them just because of the price.


----------



## Jack (Jun 2, 2013)

Retry said:


> Anyone tried http://izserv.com/ ? Seems like a comparatively cheap option.


They seem to use CN for Portland (Portland KVMs), Voxilty for Romania (RO KVMs) and some poland ISP for the proxies.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 2, 2013)

If you have the budget, I'd suggest going with BlackLotus, doubt that you would regret it.

On the other side, you can get buyvm or securedragon vps with DDoS protection. 


We also offer ddos filtered IPs, so you can HMU as well, depending on the flood type


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

Be cautious with izserv, we were contacted out of the blue by them asking us to buy their company for 1/3 of their monthly profit. I asked for him to send an NDA he instead sent his client and financial info which was some red flags for us.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Be cautious with izserv, we were contacted out of the blue by them asking us to buy their company for 1/3 of their monthly profit. I asked for him to send an NDA he instead sent his client and financial info which was some red flags for us.


Wait, what? Wanted to sell you his company but _didnt_ first send an NDA? Just sent you their info without you having to sign any confidentially agreement? 0_o


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

I told him to send me an NDA and he said he would but instead forwarded me his financial and client info. I'm not going to share any of it of course but his asking price was 1/3 of his total monthly *PROFIT*. Who sells a company for less than they make each month?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I told him to send me an NDA and he said he would but instead forwarded me his financial and client info. I'm not going to share any of it of course but his asking price was 1/3 of his total monthly *PROFIT*. Who sells a company for less than they make each month?


Someone desperate to sell.

The rule of thumb is typically 8-10 months of yearly revenue, yeah? Either way, for that price it sounds like it would have been worth buying them out.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> The rule of thumb is typically 8-10 months of yearly revenue, yeah? Either way, for that price it sounds like it would have been worth buying them out.


 

That sounds much less than what I thought.  I thought it was yearly + a bit more.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Someone desperate to sell.
> 
> The rule of thumb is typically 8-10 months of yearly revenue, yeah? Either way, for that price it sounds like it would have been worth buying them out.


I was close to pulling the trigger because the amount they were asking for wasn't much so there wasn't much risk involved, but then his e-mails started getting confusing and he was contradicting himself. I was actually waiting for him to reply with more info and I never heard back from him.


----------

